# مجالس العلوم الشرعية > مجلس المنهجية في طلب العلم >  فن إدارة الوقت ( طريقة عملية لطلبة العلم والباحثين للاستفادة من أوقاتهم )

## باحثة علم شرعي

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم

اسم الكتاب

فن إدارة الوقت ( طريقة عملية لطلبة العلم والباحثين للاستفادة من أوقاتهم ) 
المؤلف 

د. عبد الله بن مبارك آل سيف 
الناشر 
دار طيبة



رابط التحميل

http://www.ktibat.com/download-فن_إد...تهم-833-2.html

وملف وورد للتحميل

http://www.ktibat.com/download-فن_إد...تهم-833-1.html

----------


## حطّام

بارك الله فيكِ يا باحثة

----------


## أبو فؤاد الليبي

جار التحميل والمطالعة شكر الله لكم .

----------


## أم نور الهدى

جزاك الله خيرا ..

----------


## باحثة علم شرعي

جزاكم الله خيرا جميعا
أشكر الأخ درواس والأخ أبو فؤاد الليبي والأخت أم نور الهدى على المرور الكريم

----------


## رضا العربي

السلام عليكم
ما شاء الله ... اختيار طيب مسدد موفق
أسأل الله لنا ولكم ولسائر المسلمين أن يبارك لنا في أوقاتنا وأن يجعلها في طاعته وفيما ينفع الأمة 
شكر الله لكم وبارك فيكم ونفع بكم وثقله في موازين طيباتكم أختنا الكريمة
دمتم بفضل الله ونعمته

----------


## أبو الحسن السلفي

جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## مبتدئة

موضوع مهم جدا 
بارك الله بك أختي وجزاك كل خير .

----------


## باحثة علم شرعي

> السلام عليكم
> ما شاء الله ... اختيار طيب مسدد موفق
> أسأل الله لنا ولكم ولسائر المسلمين أن يبارك لنا في أوقاتنا وأن يجعلها في طاعته وفيما ينفع الأمة 
> شكر الله لكم وبارك فيكم ونفع بكم وثقله في موازين طيباتكم أختنا الكريمة
> دمتم بفضل الله ونعمته


اللهم آمين اللهم تقبل الحمد لله
بارك الله فيك أخي الكريم
وأحسن الله إليك
أشكرك أخي على مرورك الكريم

----------


## باحثة علم شرعي

> جزاكم الله خيرا


 جزنا وإياكم خيرا كثيرا

----------


## باحثة علم شرعي

> موضوع مهم جدا 
> بارك الله بك أختي وجزاك كل خير .


اللهم تقبل منا ومكنم صالح الأعمال وبارك الله في أوقاتنا وتكون في الطاعة و الخير والعلم والبر
وفيك بارك الله أختي الكريمة
شكرا لك على مرورك الكريم
شكرا لكم جميعا أسألكم الدعاء

----------


## رضا العربي

> شكرا لكم جميعا أسألكم الدعاء


أسأل الله أن ينعم عليكم بكل خير تتطلبون وأن ينيلكم خيرا مما تشتهون وأن يرزقكم التيسير والبركة وأن يجعل لكم من كل ضيق فرجا ومن كل شدة مخرجا وأن يفيض عليكم من كل خير هو أهل له بما تقر به الأعين وتهنأ القلوب وتنالون به رضا ربكم ويتم به صلاح أحوالكم وأن يرزقكم الإحسان في كل أمر
دمتم بفضل الله ونعمته

----------


## محمد يحيى البهجاتي

جزاكم الله خيرًا
وسددنا وإياكم ، أخي الحبيب

----------

